# Erethistes jerdoni!



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Just purchased six Erethistes Jerdoni. Pretty odd looking fish, they seem cool!

-Gordon Richards


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

they are similar to the banjo catfish? the images online look nice, you should post some pics!!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll try to, amazing fish, even changes its color like a chameleon. I saw one next to some green plants, it changed half of its body lime green, other side was brown like the color of my substrate.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

Gordonrichards, have you been to aquarium advanture in Carle Place? I went to the one in Hoffman Estates when I was in IL, it has the biggest seletion of fish that I had even seen, lot of rare seen fish that i had never seen at my local pet shops here in nyc.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Aquarium Adventure in Carle Place is overpriced. I stop there about once or twice a month though :^) They are currently having their annual sale so prices are decent. I haven't seen anything too rare there... most of their fish are industry standard for the most part.

Each section has its own filtration system, no UV so if you see ick in one tank... watch out. 
I suggest doing qt on live fish. I've gotten good fish from them previously, but some purchases have died. They have a 24-48 hour guarantee provided you give them a water sample from your tank. Their stock is brought in direct from Florida breeders.

Pets warehouse in Copaigue have uv filters on their racks. No issues with their south american cichlids. Their stock comes from a Long Island importer.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

i guess every Aquarium Adventure store is different then. the one in Chicago really amazed me, they even had some really rare snails. Thanks for the info about the one in Carle Place, I live in the city, was thinking about take a trip over there one weekend. Based on what you said, it is probably not worth of the 1-hour trip.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Aquariumadventure.com There are coupons there.
Annual sale is happening this weekend so its a good time to go.

Also do a search on google for nocoupon.com
Here: 40% off livestock, 25% off items
http://www.nocoupon.com/carleplace_files/aquariumadventure.htm

This makes it more economical. :^)


----------

